# Cannot Get Phone in Other Sockets



## roker (3 Feb 2018)

Eircom installed broadband and phone this week, they completely removed the master socket and installed a combination socket modem/telephone. The telephone and modem work OK on the master socket but the telephone will not work on the upstairs socket, they have obviously messed up the original connection.
I tried to contact customer support and talked to a Asian who did not know what a master socket was and started asking lots of irrelevant question to which I told him 'quite the red tape and get the engineer back'.
I then sent a message via their website in those little square message boxes and was then told it could take 5 working days to respond, all I want to do is get the guy back. I have got 14 days to cancel my contract though


----------



## lowspender (3 Feb 2018)

eir will say they are only responsible as far as the first socket but they should have reconnected the socket upstairs when they changed sockets.


----------



## RedOnion (3 Feb 2018)

Try contact them over on Boards. Judging by their response they seem to have local representatives managing the account.


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Feb 2018)

Try the old fashioned way - face to face in your local high street shop. You may be lucky enough to find someone who at least understands what you are talking about. It worked for me when I had a few hiccups with my new eir contract.


----------



## Bladerunner (3 Feb 2018)

Eir only provide the service to your master socket, and this is most likely in the contract. You will need an electrician to reconnect the upstairs phone or buy a cordless one.


----------



## SparkRite (3 Feb 2018)

Not what you want to hear, but @Bladerunner is correct. Eir supplies a service to the master socket ONLY.
Anything after that is up to you.
Having said that, it is a simple job, providing you know what you are doing, to extend the phone line onwards.
NB: If someone who doesn't know what they are at, may extend the phone line on "unfiltered" and you end up with dropped "sync" on the DSL. whenever the extended phone is in use.


----------



## roker (4 Feb 2018)

But they messed up in the local socket, there is nothing wrong in the upstairs socets, they should have connected as found


----------



## SparkRite (4 Feb 2018)

roker said:


> But they messed up in the local socket,



How have they messed up in the master socket, is it not working as it should?



roker said:


> there is nothing wrong in the upstairs socets, they should have connected as found



Not true, service is supplied to master socket ONLY, anything after that is up to you, however you should have been informed of this.

For example, lets say there is an intermittent fault in your extension wiring which is sporadically causing the router to drop sync., and the technician had reconnected it,  so you complain and Eir send out a tech to investigate. The first thing he/she will do is disconnect all extensions and prove service to the master socket and master socket ONLY.

All providers are like this, ie. :-
Electricity supplier goes as far as the meter, after that its up to you......../Electrician
Gas supplier goes as far as the meter, after that its up to you......../ Gas fitter/Plumber
Irish Water goes as far as the meter, after that its up to you......../ Plumber


----------



## roker (7 Feb 2018)

Then they should ask permission to remove and replace the master socket because this is inside the house and all the extension are fed from this. I have also discovered the ring is very quiet compared to my last house


----------



## mathepac (7 Feb 2018)

The volume of the ringer is adjustable.


----------



## joer (7 Feb 2018)

Hi roker
Bladerunner is right , Eir are only obliged to connect up the main socket, although you should have been told about them disconnecting the other sockets. Any electrician will connect up the sockets but will charge you , so will a handy man and will also charge you but perhaps not as much. 
If you know someone yourself I would suggest getting them to do it. 
Best of luck.


----------



## roker (7 Feb 2018)

Mathpack, its turned fully up


----------



## joer (8 Feb 2018)

Hi roker
Is it a cordless or a standard telephone.


----------



## roker (9 Feb 2018)

I have 2 cordless phones, both are very quiet compare to my last house with the volume turned full up


----------



## Leo (9 Feb 2018)

A cordless phone's ring volume is not affected in any way by the line as they are powered fully by the internal battery. If the same phone sounds different in a different house, it's more likely the different acoustics at play.


----------



## joer (9 Feb 2018)

If roker has the manual for the cordless phones there might be a different sound that can be chosen , as in a higher pitch , this might help to improve the sound. It might help.


----------



## roker (10 Feb 2018)

That's what I thought Leo, but there's a definite difference, I am now wondering if the ringer circuit powers it same as a normal phone


----------



## Leo (12 Feb 2018)

roker said:


> That's what I thought Leo, but there's a definite difference, I am now wondering if the ringer circuit powers it same as a normal phone



That could only be a possibility on the base station, but any of those that I've seen all use external power. The ringer on the cordless phone itself can only be powered by the battery and there will be no relationship between line voltage and ring volume.


----------



## AlbacoreA (13 Feb 2018)

You can buy cordless phones with an extra loud ring. Usually for hearing impaired. But they would be handy for anyone really.


----------

